# Curious NREMT-B Question (BVM)



## Tlaws88 (Dec 20, 2010)

So i am getting ready to take the national reg (btw hi im new ) and while i am reviewing i come across a pretty basic question in the "Success! for the EMT book."

The question is as follows:

Ideally, ventilation with a BVM device in the cardiac arrest patient should be performed by:

A.) One EMT holding a one handed mask seal and squeezing the bag with one hand.

B.) Two EMTs with one providing a two handed mask seal and the other squeezing the bag with two hands.

C.) Three EMTs with one providing a two handed mask seal, one squeezing the bag with two hands and the third providing cricoid pressure.

D.) Three with EMTs with one holding the head-tilt chin0lift maneuver, one providing a two handed mask seal, and the third squeezing the bag with two hands.


Now i chose B, being taught 2 rescuer BVM is the preferred method, according to this book i was wrong and here is the reasoning the test book gives me : "In an ideal setting, three EMTs would provide ventilation to the cardiac arrest pt. one EMT would hold the mask while maintaining a head tilt, chin lift. the second EMT would squeeze the bag with both hands to ensure delivery of adequate tidal volume, the third EMT would provide cricoid pressure to reduce gastric insuflation and the risk of aspiration.

Well ok, that makes prefect sense, ill use that logic next time i see that question.

so i have come across that question several times since in the form of other sources (online, other books etc) and every time it asks how many rescuers are preferred when using a BVM it says two people. My textbook (EC 11th edition, Brady) states that two EMTs are preferred as well....

So what do you guys think? If it pops up on my national reg, what should i choose? :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 20, 2010)

While theoretically it should be 3 for the cricoid pressure, you will be best to answer two unless it gives specifics such as this one did.


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 20, 2010)

I can say vie never seen a 3 person bvm. I personally would rather see the 3rd person being used to rotate doing chest compressions


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 20, 2010)

Tommerag said:


> I can say vie never seen a 3 person bvm. I personally would rather see the 3rd person being used to rotate doing chest compressions



I've worked codes in some places where you have tons of hosemonkeys standing around, might as well make use of them


----------

